# Last day of early muzzleloader



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks like I may not score. Oh well my tag is still good for the late season. That one is 9 days, this was only a 4 day. Least I'm dry and it's not cold out. Got just over an hour Left to have something happen. Hopefully the rain doesn't pickup for the walk back to the truck.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

Good luck! I saw a bunch of does and watched a big young 4 point about a 14" basket rack 8 cruise around yesterday. Rut hasn't really started here yet. Getting there though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2021)

This is a anterless lottery. Because I have around 95 acres that is open for hunting I have a better chance of drawing a tag. Seen a couple but not a good shot yet. Saw a decent buck but no buck tag.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Still a nice view. Things always happened for me in the last 10 minutes of daylight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice


Lot closer than they look maybe 10 yards. The biggest gobbler clucked a little but they didn't bust my cover.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2021)

My son got his first ever bow buck.. My granddaughter poses with it

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 2, 2021)

A day in the woods is still better than most anything else. Looks like you're using a modern muzzle loader there..?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 3, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> A day in the woods is still better than most anything else. Looks like you're using a modern muzzle loader there..?


Yes mine is a ruger 77/50 with a Badger Creek 209 conversion. I also have a cva Kodiak that weighs way too much and a old armsport Hawkin reproduction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Nov 19, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Yes mine is a ruger 77/50 with a Badger Creek 209 conversion. I also have a cva Kodiak that weighs way too much and a old armsport Hawkin reproduction.



How do you like the conversion kit? I have a couple of Remington 700 ML's and have thought about converting them, but wasn't sure if I should put that money towards a newer ML or convert the ones I have. 

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 19, 2021)

The conversion works very good, pretty much seals things up so there is almost no blow back from the nipple. If you like the gun and it shoots good why get a new one. The Remingtons are a little cheaper to do because you can purchase the parts and install them yourself, the Ruger requires machine work on the bolt so you have to send it to them. Mine with shipping and a few extra vent tubes pretty much ruined a 300 dollar bill however it's a quality firearm and worth around double that amount.


----------



## Trob115 (Dec 1, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 217959



Do you turkey hunt any? I'm thinking about making a trip up the east coast and trying to cross a few states off the list. I was thinking Maine, Vermont, NH, and RI this spring.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Do you turkey hunt any? I'm thinking about making a trip up the east coast and trying to cross a few states off the list. I was thinking Maine, Vermont, NH, and RI this spring.


Not much, if one is suicidal and dusting itself in my garden I will dust it. Also fall archery deer and turkey season coincide. Most years there's no shortage of them, and most farmers are happy to have them thinned out. We live in the north east part of the state where the Winters are a little colder so the population tend to vary depending on the winter.


----------



## Trob115 (Dec 2, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Not much, if one is suicidal and dusting itself in my garden I will dust it. Also fall archery deer and turkey season coincide. Most years there's no shortage of them, and most farmers are happy to have them thinned out. We live in the north east part of the state where the Winters are a little colder so the population tend to vary depending on the winter.



Could I come up there and thin some out pretty easily this May?


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Could I come up there and thin some out pretty easily this May?


Depends on the winter. Your best bet is around the bigger farms that grow a lot of corn. Champlain valley and Connecticut river valley. I recently saw what I believe was the same flock as in the picture, a month ago there was perhaps 20 I only saw 6 this time. I suppose it could be a different group or they could have separated, predators are bound to get a few, but I expect poaching. There's a couple of well-known deer poachers working the area, I doubt they would pass up an easy turkey.


----------

